# [SOLVED] Network Card Detected No Internet



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, I will try to keep this brief. I have a similar post to this but it is in the wrong section. My son's pc failed to post. After inspected it and removing ram sticks and everything else I pulled out what appears to be the dial-up modem. (Has phone in and out RJ-11 jacks). After doing that we had our internet turned on in hopes of doing some online gaming. I did not think that pulling this dial-up modem would cause any problems with the internet since we got 10mb DSL connection. However when I plug the network cable into the pc it is not recognized by the DSL modem as being present. The network connection is connected directly into the motherboard which I assume means it has built in LAN ability. After we failed at this I got a network adapter from a friend which was a 3com network adapter which was appearently made in 2001. I downloaded the drivers from the internet inserted the card, installed the drivers. Now the modem notices the connection however my pc will not connect to the internet. It says there is a hardware problem or driver problem with the network adapter that windows cannot repair. If I got into device manager and look there appears to be nothing wrong. No red ex not yellow exclamation mark. Any advice would be appreciated.

System Specs
eMachines W3653
Intel Dual Core 2.2ghz 
2ghz Ram
Nvidia GeForce 9800GT Graphics PCI-E
ECS Elite (Intel) Mobo 945GC Chipset with ICH7
450W PSU (Corsair)

Internet Provider is CenturyLink DSL 10mb 
Zyxel 660 Wireless Modem
(note I am not using it as wireless I am directly connecting to it)
They gave me this wireless one because they were helping to trouble shoot my problem when they discovered that the regular modem they gave me did not work, then they pointed to my network adapter which I replaced when I got from a friend.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


Let's see this as well when connected to the DSL modem.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

The network card I am using is 3C905C which I think is the problem. I got it from a friend because I don't have the money to by one right now. I realize that I can get one for $20 but I have a wife that don't work and three kids. I apologize that I cannot get you the information you requested at this time because I am at work and my pc is at home. However today is my last day before I have a couple days off so I will be returning on thursday. I have a flash drive that I will copy the information to and bring it in. I do have one more quick question though. Why would removing the dial-up model prevent my on board lan to stop functioning?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Hard to say what really happened by removing the dial-up, or what other activities took place.

I find it not very useful to try to determine what something like that did, I'd rather simply look at the current situation and diagnose it from there.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Ok, I have installed a different network card and will post the screens here...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

I forgot to add this one instead of having two of the same.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Also thought I would point this out....I went into the command menu and attempted to ping my modem which according to my information the address is 192.168.2.1 and it failed to respond. That is after I attempted to access it's homepage and could not.:4-dontkno:3-thumbdo:4-compute:4-gun::4-surrend


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

I'd appreciate it if you'd upload the images here as I detailed, your Imageshack connection is painfully slow.

You have a failure to connect to the router in that picture.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

I will try this and see what happens. Thanks for your help! Also I apologize about not following the directions about the images. Sometimes I have cranial rectum disease that kicks in occasionally.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*



johnwill said:


> I'd appreciate it if you'd upload the images here as I detailed, your Imageshack connection is painfully slow.
> 
> You have a failure to connect to the router in that picture.
> 
> ...


I tried all of this and got the same results. I also called my internet company to see if they could help resolve the problem. After over an hour and a half on the phone they instructed me that I need a new network card. My question is this, if this network card was malfuctioning wouldn't Vista tell me that there is something wrong with it? When I go into the device manager there is nothing wrong with it as shown in the screenshot above. I just don't understand what the problem could be. I have all the latest drivers for the card that even has a folder with Vista drivers in it. Could you give me a step-by-step manual install of loading drivers? I do not have the disk for this card.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Here I go double posting...the reason I ask about the drivers is my internet company says that my drivers are not installed correctly. They just threw that at me at the end of our conversation. Appearently the guy got frustrated when he couldn't help me out because I asked him this question jokingly "Aren't you supposed to be the Advanced Technical Support for Century Link." I only said this to him because he couldn't seem to call the command prompt by it's name. He kept saying and I quote "Now, let's go back and focus our attention on the window with all the black background and white text."


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Well, didn't you install a new network card? If it's giving you the same result, I'd probably discount that it's the NIC.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Yes, I have used two different NIC's. Do you have any idea what the problem could be? I have also checked in bios to ensure that Lan is enabled.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Have you tested the wire and router port with another computer to verify they work properly?


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Yes, and it works like it should...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*


Remove the extra NIC.
Disable the internal NIC in the BIOS configuration.
Reboot the machine.
Open Device Manager, select View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall ALL the devices under *Network adapters*.
Reboot and enter the BIOS setup and enable the internal NIC again.
Allow Windows to continue to boot and rediscover the network hardware.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Network Card Detected No Internet*

Ok, I followed the above and it did not work. For some reason my internal NIC is not functioning. I even re-installed windows to see if that would make a difference and that did not help either.
So, this is what I did. Went to Wal-Mart and purchased a Netgear USB Wireless adapter. I installed it on my machine and I was completely shocked to see the same results. (Unidentified Network) So, I uninstalled the wireless network adapter. Next I re-installed it but under the install options I seen where I could only use the disk to install the drivers and not the software that came with it. So I did the install where you only install the drivers and let Windows take care of the rest. Unbelievably it worked! I don't know if this is unusual but it worked for me. I also re-installed the other Card and did the same thing and what do you know I had the internet. 
I will now marked this as solved and maybe one day it will help someone else out.


----------

